# Costa Brava



## EmmaWa (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello folks

I have lived overseas in varous locations around the Med for the past 8 years or so, and have always had a vague impression in my mind that at some point I would like to move to settle permanently in Spain (I also have some familiy living down on the Costa Blanca area, but don't want to settle too close for comfort).

I have just returned from my first visit to the Costa Brava and have rather fallen in love with the area, so am starting to think quite seriously about if/how I could make the move and am interested to find out any information I can in advance, preferably from people who are already living in that area.

I currently work in the yachting industry and have spent the past few years working as a yacht broker. Ideally I would like to do something similar after the move, but could probably adapt my skills to something like property sales if that would offer more opportunities. If anyone has any knowledge of these areas I would be interested to hear their comments.

I'd be particularly interested if anyone has any knowledge about the sailing/cruising scene in that area, as my boyfriend also works in this industry and has a rather more specialised set of skills that will not transfer so easily (yacht surveying and fibreglass manufacture/repair to be exact). The plan is to move together so we will both be needing employment when we arrive. 

There seem to be several marinas up and down the coast, but I'm not sure of who is actually making use of them.

We are both British passport holders, so obtaining work permits (I think) should not be a problem for either of us (it has to be easier than Turkey where we currently live!). I speak pretty good Spanish already (although Cestellano rather than Catalan), and could whip this into even better shape with a few months lessons and living there. My boyfriend is not so good but will have me as a built in interpreter when necessary.

Any thoughts, advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We are not planning an imminent move but rather thinking for 2-3 years time (although sooner if I find a great job there in the meantime).

Many thanks!
Em


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Em and Bon Dia !

Whereabouts in the Costa did you like most ?

The Catalans pretty much refuse to speak Spanish, so if you are thinking of moving to Catalunya then either speak English or learn Catalan

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> The Catalans pretty much refuse to speak Spanish,


They can be a bit snotty about it with Spaniards - but they're fine with foreigners speaking it - Especially if they see an opportunity for business. BUT if you do learn Catalan - it'll get you brownie points.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

ive stayed into lloret a few times as i go to watch Espanyol a good 10 times a season i do like brava but yeah say catalan is a must


----------



## EmmaWa (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies people. I was a bit concerned about the Catalan/Castellano issue, but was surprised to find that I could get on fine with everyone I spoke to in Castellano during my recent visit. I've got one phrase in Catalan already - Que mona! (apparently means 'how lovely').

I visited and loved the town of Tossa de Mar, but don't think it would be a practical place for me to return to live in as employment prospects would be fairly limited. I drove through Lloret and would prefer to avoid places like this as I have quite enough of beer guzzling Brits (and others) in Marmaris and concrete architecture does not thrill me.

The deciding factor will be the availability of work for me & my partner, so considering our areas of expertise we need to be on the coast and near a marina/cruising centre (or preferably between several). Las Rosas, Estartit, Blanes and another San something of somewhere seems to be possible candidates, but at this stage we are looking for any and all ideas.

Cheers
em


----------



## EmmaWa (Aug 26, 2008)

Another quick question. Just how different is Catalan from Castellano, and how hard is it to learn the one when you know the other? My brain is so full up of bits of fairly rubbish Greek & Turkish I will cry if I have to learn another language from scratch and may have to consider a different part of the country if so!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

"Las Rosas, Estartit, Blanes"


We have been to Blanes and liked it, the other 2 places we don't know,
but would be interested to know your thoughts ?

Regards, Dave


----------

